# None of my classes have hot girls



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

I'm taking all geeky classes like physics and engineering statics, so naturally there are no cute girls in any of my classes 

My biology class had a really cute girl, but I dropped it for physics so now I don't see her anymore


----------



## bruised (Feb 10, 2013)

Aw that's too bad, there's a cute girl in one of my classes.


----------



## Batcat (Nov 19, 2014)

Could be a blessing.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

What a travesty. You should drop out immediately.


----------



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

rdrr said:


> What a travesty. You should drop out immediately.


I really want to go back to that biology class. The girl there was so cute it's ridiculous.


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

Man, class is for learning, not dating. It's the after class activities and events where you find someone.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

That's horrible. I always look for at least 1 person in each of my classes to crush on. Usually I can find someone or trick myself into liking them even if I don't initially. It's good to have something to look forward to when going to class.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Assuming there's a couple of non-cute ones then.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

To be honest, this is a good thing. No distractions and having a good looking girl would make being there awkward.


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

Females will only distract you from what is really important. A lot of great people in history sacrificed female intimacy for science and they have contributed so much in the world.


----------



## absreim (Jun 19, 2012)

Don't bother trying to date girls in STEM fields. The odds are just way too out of your favor.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

I wonder if they say the same thing about the guys.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

There were many pretty girls in my university. We were 3 boys + 20 girls in my class. Other classes were also similar. There were girls everywere and many of them were really beautiful. But i could never ever approach any of them. (I'm still in love with one of them but don't dare to tell her)
I got myself friendzoned by a couple of pretty ones though. :|


----------



## macrotus (Aug 31, 2014)

pouria19 said:


> I got myself friendzoned by a couple of pretty ones though. :|


Maybe you need to shave your neck?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Friend zone is all I know, pretty girls in class always makes the class harder. Your more focused on the girl then the class.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

macrotus said:


> Maybe you need to shave your neck?


huh?


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

My math class is still basic level so there is an OK ratio of females to males... BUT, is math so i have to pay attention and most people can't afford to talk to much when they walk into the classroom

However, in my most technical class this semester there are (and I sht you not) 33 men and a single girl. 

My future will only get more sausagy


----------



## absreim (Jun 19, 2012)

pouria19 said:


> huh?


Neckbeard is a meme for people who are nerdy, socially awkward, and have poor hygiene


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

It was always disappointing to walk into a new class and discover there weren't any cute girls in it. 

Having to go through a whole semester like that would be a total downer.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

macrotus said:


> Maybe you need to shave your neck?





absreim said:


> Neckbeard is a meme for people who are nerdy, socially awkward, and have poor hygiene


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Yeah that's what happens when you pick STEM majors. They're ALL sausage fests. 

If you want to meet girls in your classes try taking really easy stuff on the side like sociology/psychology. I took a psychology class and it was the opposite of a sausage fest.

But I think this is a good thing for you like apx24 said. You'll be able to focus more. You're gonna really need to focus if you're in STEM.


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

I've only seen maybe one? two? cute girls in my community college so far... I've been around there for a year or two. But I live in a small hick town and the women here simply aren't as attractive as the girls in the cities I think.


----------



## MetroCard (Nov 24, 2013)

The "hot girls" probably would've never noticed you anyway.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

On campus, most the cute dudes I see are just random guys walking around or guys who Ive gotten involved with in school organizations every blue moon. It also seems quite rare to hook up for people in classes, especially if they are the lecture types. As a senior, I can only recall 2 or 3 guys who have been attracted to in my classes..out of all my fours years in uni.


----------



## The Sorrow (Aug 29, 2012)

This sucks, I know what you mean.


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

theres cute guys in my class, but ive been mainly focusing on friends..so hopefully.. i'll land a bf next semster or somethin


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> *Yeah that's what happens when you pick STEM majors. They're ALL sausage fests.
> *
> I.


LOLOLOL :haha


----------



## absreim (Jun 19, 2012)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> Yeah that's what happens when you pick STEM majors. They're ALL sausage fests.





Sugarslippers said:


> LOLOLOL :haha


It's the truth. Besides the heightened workload allowing for less time for social activities, there are very few girls who study engineering which makes dating quite challenging. Such is the price to pay for having excellent job prospects upon graduation.


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

cute girls make up for lame classes


----------

